
Silicon Valley’s rank and file prepare to fight Trump - lladnar
http://www.recode.net/2017/1/10/14201450/tech-trump-secret-meeting-labor-strike-pressure
======
Inconel
I'm going to have to chalk this all up to virtue signaling. Where were all of
these heroic freedom fighters during the last eights years of unprecedented
mass surveillance and growing executive power?

But now that Trump and his insane cabinet are in power I'm to believe these
people are serious about personally "fighting" this beast? If the future of
freedom hangs on the whims of out of touch SV tech workers, I'm afraid we're
all in for a rocky ride. These people will give up as soon as they can't get
their morning cup of Philz.

